# epoxy



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Used to get Devcon 2 at WalMart and a few other places. Haven't been able to find it at the usual places any one know where I can find some?


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

I believe they switched the name on package to something like devcon home use or something like that I bought some at lowes worked the same for me. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks I'll look for it next time I'm out.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Wal Mart and Home Depot switched to selling Tite-Bond products. I still get the Devcon 2 Ton clear epoxy weld at my local Sears store.


----------



## bassman.330 (Dec 23, 2007)

Lowes also sells devcon.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

James F said:


> Used to get Devcon 2 at WalMart and a few other places. Haven't been able to find it at the usual places any one know where I can find some?


try ebay................


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

James I see you live in uniontown, go to aero tech hobbies in north canton they have epoxy that I have used for years their own brand, very good stuff I get the 15 minute cure time they also have slower cure time as well, just remember the slower the cure time the stronger it is..


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

ShutUpNFish said:


> try ebay................


SUNF is right, Ebay has it in, i think 4oz. 12+ and shipping.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks Muskyhound,been there a few times a while ago. I'll check it out.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Sears hardware and ace hardware carries it 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

